# thomas for thomas



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Any opinions on the rumored Tim Thomas/ J Sampson for Kurt Thomas/Charlie ward trade?? Am i the only one who thinks the trade is pretty fair for both squads...The Bucks need a backup point guard and a power foward...They are loaded at the small foward...Haslip,D Mason,A mason,Kukoc and even Redd...The Knicks need a real small foward and Spree is just not big enough

If you look at the stats Kurt Thomas and Tim Thomas stack up pretty evenly..This is one of the few trades that make sense for both teams


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yup, I'd do it.

I'm sure Thomas would end up as the Buck's undersized center (just as he is now for the Knicks), but that's just because he's still better than the other guys.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I would wanna keep Sampson though. But sounds good. Dumps a huge salary for teh Bucks.


----------



## alem_ (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't think this trade would do much for the Bucks.

Tim Thomas takes up around 10 mil, and Jamal Sampson takes up 300k. Kurt Thomas takes up 5 mil, and Charlie Ward takes up 5.5 mil. So the Bucks wouldn't really reduce much salary. Plus with Payton leaving it's not like the bucks are over the cap. 

Getting Kurt Thomas would add another forward to the bench taking up salary and space since they just traded for Joe Smith. They need to find some minutes to give gadzuric and Haslip to let them develop, in addition to giving minutes to mason, kukuc, and smith. 

If the Bucks really want a backup point guard, they can go out and just sign one instead of having to trade away more players.


----------

